# Spring Has Sprung And It's Gorgeous Outside, So.................



## Dave Hadden (May 7, 2014)

After lunch I took my trusty dog for a walk along the Quinsam river.
Here's the view out the window from my favorite seat in the local cafe, where I had lunch.





Arriving at the memorial built by the local branch of the Steelhead Society of BC back in the '90's.
It's a favorite lunch spot for anglers from all over and I was happy to meet these guys using it.
They had enjoyed a great morning tormenting the local Cutthroat trout population, which seems to be in very good shape these days. Note dog using his charms to cadge a bite of something. He always gets something too.





Crossing the rickety bridge over Cold Creek I noticed a few juvenile salmon holding against this light background. That is probably not a smart move from the Darwinian perspective but it did allow me to get this pic. Looks like a Coho with its parr marks showing and it appears to be fin-clipped too. Hopefully it learns to choose a darker bottom to feed over or Mr. Kingfisher is gonna nab him for sure.





I'm thinking of starting a pool as to the date this leaner finally succumbs to gravity. I figure a couple more good winter storms ought to do it. Large woody debris anyone?







Hope it gets over Winter wherever you are and it gets as nice as it is here.........if that's possible.


Take care.


----------



## philoshop (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics!


----------

